

Ask HN: What are some inspirational biographies/memoirs? - beerglass


======
arh68
Richard Feynman's written a number of roughly biographical books. He's a good
story teller and is clever enough to have stories to tell.

------
mneumegen
I found the Steve Jobs biography by Walter Isaacson deeply inspiring.

------
ra
touching the void

